# Was bedeutet das Ahornblatt auf dem Oberrohr?



## wilson (1. Oktober 2007)

Ist mir erst jetzt aufgefallen. Sieht man bei Element und Vertex bei den Modellen unterhalb 70 und auf allen Slayer und ETSX Rahmen.


----------



## JackM (1. Oktober 2007)

Ahornblatt ist auf der Flagge von Kanada


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (1. Oktober 2007)

Soviel war mir schon klar, aber warum ist dieses Decal nur auf den erwähnten Modellen und nicht auf allen?


----------



## jasper (1. Oktober 2007)

edit: quark


----------



## Sw!tch (1. Oktober 2007)

laesst vllt auch auf den herstellungsort schlÄ±essen...


----------



## wilson (1. Oktober 2007)

Das kann nicht sein. Das Vertex 70 hat keines und wird in Taiwan gemacht. Das Vertex 50 wird auch in Taiwan gemacht und hat eines.


----------



## Sw!tch (1. Oktober 2007)

wÄ±llkÃ¼r?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. Oktober 2007)

wenn du das Blatt im Kreis meinst, das ist auch groß auf dem 25 Jahre Trikot von Rocky drauf. Vorne ganz groß. Beim 2007 SE EMX siehst du es auch auf Hinterbau.
Ein 2tes Logo??

cu
Niko


----------



## wilson (2. Oktober 2007)

Bei RM haben doch alle Logos irgend eine Bedeutung (s. bikes.com). Nur dieses scheint keine zu haben. Zumindest erschliesst sie sich mir nicht. Whs. wirklich nur Willkür...


----------



## Formwandler (2. Oktober 2007)

...na vielleicht plant man da ja was für´s nächste Jahr ..... und es betrifft gar nicht den Rahmen sondern die Lackierung


----------



## subdiver (2. Oktober 2007)

Vielleicht weil ab den 70ern "richtige" Ahornblätter in der Lackierung sind
und bei den 50ern nicht ?
Als "Ausgleich" haben dann die 50er das Ahornblatt im roten Kreis ?
Nur so ein Gedanke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

